# GrafxWerks Decals Split!



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

So I recieved my GrafxWerks decals for the front and back bowtie on Monday, and finally applied them on Friday in the afternoon. Following the instructions to a T, I thought I had them lined up properly and everything, the front one wasn't perfect but I was happy enough with it. Yesterday, I'm getting ready to leave my house, and when I look at the bowtie, it was split strait down the middle! Like someone pulled the two pieces apart. I was really upset (especially after how hard I worked to install it) so I went to check the back one, and the same thing! It was like the vinyl just stretched past its limits. 

I can't understand it, I feel like I must of done something wrong. It was 75 F out, so I think it was warm enough, the car had been washed and dried, and I took my time. I was really upset, so I took the decals off and threw them away, and ordered another pair. Hopefully this time I won't have the same issue? Bummer because it was $21.00 wasted on them.

Did anyone else have a problem with them stretching or splitting? Any tips on what I can do to prevent that from happening next time?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

No problems here other than getting the front one lined up right. I'm betting you just stretched them too far. Once night rolls around they'll try to shrink a little bit and if their already at their yield point, they'll break.

Just my guess though


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I didnt stretch mine at all and they fit perfect. Try not stretching them.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've applied two sets, black and carbon fiber and didn't have an issue with either 

Shoot ryan an email with a picture of what happened, I'm sure he'll help ya out


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I already e-mailed him. I'm pretty sure I did stretch them too far (although they didn't really stretch much) and I already ordered a second set. I just hope I can get them right the second time. Its like screen protectors for phones, I can never line them up right, or remove all the air bubbles.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

fyi some of the smaller air bubbles will go away on their own


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

That's good to know! I'll keep that in mind the second time I make my attempt. Did you guys mist the front one with the water like the instructions suggested?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

did u wash your car right after you applied the decals MaximusPrime???


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> That's good to know! I'll keep that in mind the second time I make my attempt. Did you guys mist the front one with the water like the instructions suggested?


No, but there was some accidental water left over that sat inbetween the gold/chrome or inner/outer portion of the emblem that kind of leaked under the emblem the first time I did it. Second time I didn't use any water


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

You said you did it twice? Was this on the same car? If so, was there any residue that effected the second set when you took off the original ones?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I used a little googone because there was a small amount of residue left over


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> did u wash your car right after you applied the decals MaximusPrime???


Sorry, missed your question. No I didn't wash right after. I washed right before, but I was very careful about drying the car before attempting to apply anything.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a 15"x15" sheet (enough to do at least 6 badges) of metallic silver vinyl from a local sign shop for $10. I cut a piece big enough to cover the badge, stuck it on completely covering the badge and then trimmed off the excess around it with a razor blade. I even messed up my first try at applying it by getting a small wrinkle so i tore it off and did it again. I can't believe you guys are paying so much for precut overlays and if you mess up applying them they're ruined...


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Skilz, I work as a Network Administrator. I'm _really_ good at typing on computers, solving logistical problems, and configuring any number of firewalls, or LDAP servers to do what I want it to do.

_However_ when it comes to cutting things, eye-hand coordination, lining things up, or manual labor? I couldn't be worse. I'd love to be able to cut these out myself, but I'd ruin my paint, or injure myself in someway. That is just how it ends up.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol i'm partially with Maximus. NOC tech and I'm terrible at eye-balling and cutting things..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> Skilz, I work as a Network Administrator. I'm _really_ good at typing on computers, solving logistical problems, and configuring any number of firewalls, or LDAP servers to do what I want it to do.
> 
> _However_ when it comes to cutting things, eye-hand coordination, lining things up, or manual labor? I couldn't be worse. I'd love to be able to cut these out myself, but I'd ruin my paint, or injure myself in someway. That is just how it ends up.


Same here..



shawn672 said:


> Lol i'm partially with Maximus. NOC tech and I'm terrible at eye-balling and cutting things..


My first job was as a stock boy/general store inquiries and i remember my manager once telling me "Im going to ask you to NOT put posters up or stickers on doors anymore my neck hurts"


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Skilz, I work as a Network Administrator. I'm _really_ good at typing on computers, solving logistical problems, and configuring any number of firewalls, or LDAP servers to do what I want it to do.
> 
> _However_ when it comes to cutting things, eye-hand coordination, lining things up, or manual labor? I couldn't be worse. I'd love to be able to cut these out myself, but I'd ruin my paint, or injure myself in someway. That is just how it ends up.


I think you totally missed my point...

*It is much EASIER and CHEAPER to do what i did rather than trying to line up a pre-cut overlay.*

Cut a piece of vinyl bigger than the badge you are covering and then stick it down. Then simply run a razor around the badge to cut off excess vinyl, there is even a gap between the color part of the badge and the chrome to guide the razor. Its takes less skill to do this then trying to line up a pre-cut badge without messing it up.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't miss your point at all. What you are suggesting is taking a razor blade to the vinyl which is *up against my car* and what I said to you, is that I don't have very good coordination. 

Neither of these tasks are easier for me, but trying to cut the perfect bowtie vs. lining one up? I'll take the latter.

EDIT: About the gap between the outline and the badge; they may work if you're good with a razor, but I'm not, and I'd end up damaging something.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you swipe a credit card to pay for things? lol

I give up.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Can you swipe a credit card to pay for things? lol
> 
> I give up.


I have one of those "tap and go" credit cards that don't swipe 

lol jk


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

i trimmed my 2nd one with a razor and it was fine but now the one corner came up.. luckily i bought a 3rd since i figured i'd botch it again. if it screws up again im just going to to with the oversized sheet razor blade method


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

My front one has a wrinkle in it.. Gonna try to order another one... prob gonna do the rs badges aswell..


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> i trimmed my 2nd one with a razor and it was fine but now the one corner came up.. luckily i bought a 3rd since i figured i'd botch it again. if it screws up again im just going to to with the oversized sheet razor blade method


Did you need to use an adhesive remover when you attempted to install the second set of decals? Or where they able to just go right over it?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Did you need to use an adhesive remover when you attempted to install the second set of decals? Or where they able to just go right over it?


The original peeled off with no residue but i wiped it down with windex a few times just to be sure


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Windex contains ammonia which will eat away at the adhesive. This is fine for removing old residue, but you should clean the surface with rubbing alcohol before applying new decals or you will end up with drastically reduced decal life.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> Windex contains ammonia which will eat away at the adhesive. This is fine for removing old residue, but you should clean the surface with rubbing alcohol before applying new decals or you will end up with drastically reduced decal life.



I'll remember that when i go for try 3


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't have to stretch mine and they were a perfect fit. I hope I don't find out that stretching them makes them stay on longer or something. lol And my one big air bubble came out after a couple of days too so if you have any just be patient and they will " air " out. I know; groaner


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

haha, I wish I lived near some of you guys so you can help me put these on. I'm a total spaz. GrafxWerks, what do you suggest to clean the old decal residue off?


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> GrafxWerks, what do you suggest to clean the old decal residue off?


It is unlikely there will be any residue. If there is, Goo Gone followed by rubbing alcohol. Wipe the surface dry with a clean cloth before installing the new decal.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Both of mine went on with no problems. I had to stretch the front one just a little bit to get it on there. There is a small wrinkle in the front one, but since it's not noticeable from far away, I'm not too worried about it. It's too bad the front bowtie can't be liquidomed as well, sine that made applying the rear bowtie SO easy.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

with time and patience you can easily apply the decals, im not no pro but my front and back "rs" badge went on pretty easily.


----------

